# EMS Vaccinations



## vamike (Jul 3, 2011)

What vaccinations do you see as absolutely necessary for the EMS worker?  And what vacc's do you recommend for the EMS worker?  Haven't heard a word said about it in my squad and would like you all's input.


----------



## wandering_idiot (Jul 3, 2011)

Yellow Fever(10year)
Hep A & B (25 years-lifetime, depending on who you reference)
MMR (childhood; 2 vaccinations before 18yo usually, but some only get one)
DPT(Polio)(10years), and 
Typhoid(3 years) I would say are minimums.

If you're outside the states, I'd also recommend the BCG for Tb (it's a requirement for work in some countries like S. Africa); it is not available in the US.  

Japanese encephalitis if you're going to work/travel in Asia.

Then, for the females out there, I'd recommend the HPV vaccination; it's not for EMS, but because it's one of the easiest spreadable STDs out there and puts women at risk for cervical cancer, you should consider it anyway.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 3, 2011)

Its absolutely paramount you have current Hep B immunity (not just Immunization... I suggest a titer/blood test from your MD to check immunity). Depending on the patient type you see, yearly (or more frequent) PPD tests aren't a bad idea, and staying on top of your Tetanus is also important. 

Beyond that, its always wise to stay healthy through diet excercise (shoot for primary prevention of disease), and annual flu vacceines (some disagree with effectiveness).

Good Luck!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## silver (Jul 3, 2011)

wandering_idiot said:


> DPT(Polio)(10years)



You are thinking of diphtheria, pertussis, and tetanus. IPV is the polio one.

And yellow fever, where are you work?


----------



## wandering_idiot (Jul 3, 2011)

silver said:


> You are thinking of diphtheria, pertussis, and tetanus. IPV is the polio one.
> 
> And yellow fever, where are you work?



Sorry, it's Polio outside the US.  As a childhood vac, it's Diptheria, Pertussis, Polio, Tetanus until you're an adult, and then it's without the Pertussis.  

Right now I'm in Norway, but I work all over.


----------



## Smash (Jul 3, 2011)

[dribbling idiot]But teh vaccine gives you teh auto... Teh autumn.... Teh autism!!!111!!one!!
[/dribbling idiot]


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 3, 2011)

Smash said:


> [dribbling idiot]But teh vaccine gives you teh auto... Teh autumn.... Teh autism!!!111!!one!!
> [/dribbling idiot]



I sort of lol'd.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 3, 2011)

Meningitis vaccine wouldn't be a bad idea especially if you're in college or have a campus in your response area.

Sent from my telefono


----------



## 18G (Jul 3, 2011)

I just got the 2nd shot of my Hep B series and it made the arm I got the injection in hurt. I mean hurt as in muscle pain in my upper arm and my hand. It has been two weeks ago and my hand still hurts when I try to grip something.

And not to mention the 2nd shot actually was uncomfortable unlike the first of which I didnt hardly feel. 

Anyone else have odd reaction from Hep B vaccine?


----------



## Smash (Jul 3, 2011)

18G said:


> Anyone else have odd reaction from Hep B vaccine?



It gave me autism...  But no, seriously, never had any issues with any of the shots I've had.  Well, some problems with the shots of tequila.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 3, 2011)

18G said:


> Anyone else have odd reaction from Hep B vaccine?



Yes, the reaction Brown had when Brown found out what toxic nasty shyte is put into vaccines.  

Oh poor Edward Jenner would spin in his grave ....


----------



## medicdan (Jul 3, 2011)

Is there a vacceine for MRSA or VRE or cooties? 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> for cooties?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk



Repeat after me. 

"Circle circle dot dot..

Now I got my cootie shot."

While drawing circles on your cheeks

You are cured.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Repeat after me.
> 
> "Circle circle dot dot..
> 
> ...



According to my cousin who is in 3rd grade "that is the old cootie shot and it did not work". I guess there is an updated one but I don't have it yet. Haha


----------



## vamike (Jul 3, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Yes, the reaction Brown had when Brown found out what toxic nasty shyte is put into vaccines.
> 
> Oh poor Edward Jenner would spin in his grave ....



So Brown has or has not the vaccines?


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 3, 2011)

*Don't reinvent the wheel, but:*



wandering_idiot said:


> Yellow Fever(10year)
> Hep A & B (25 years-lifetime, depending on who you reference)
> MMR (childhood; 2 vaccinations before 18yo usually, but some only get one)
> DPT(Polio)(10years), and
> ...



Yellow fever: if State Department or others suggest or require it. 
HPV: why not guys too? Trust me...
BCG: new ones are being invented as we blog, but the traditional BCG is not effective for adults. It may be a requirement for some governments, but it is being replaced one of these days. (Many of those governments requiring it are also  geographic sources for antibiotic resistant strains of bugs and influenza, etc).

Rule of thumb: all childhood immunizations, pneumococcus, Hep A and B, and keep current on tetanus, typhoid, pertussis, influenza. Consider titre checks for MMR (ask you doctor, tell her the truth), and hep B, if it's been a while. Find out and get your shots in USA. Get and keep an official immunization record, including the signature, legible name/ address (including country)/ and phone number of anyone signing the certifications the shots were given.


----------



## freebyrd (Jul 4, 2011)

i don't do vaccines is that going to be a problem in ems?
i know that they try and bully you into getting a lot of vaccinations for your children by telling you that they won't be allowed in school etc..


which is bullspit, you can opt out on religious grounds


----------



## wandering_idiot (Jul 4, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> HPV: why not guys too? Trust me...
> BCG: new ones are being invented as we blog, but the traditional BCG is not effective for adults. It may be a requirement for some governments, but it is being replaced one of these days. (Many of those governments requiring it are also  geographic sources for antibiotic resistant strains of bugs and influenza, etc).



HPV is more highly suggested for women due to the increased risk of cervical cancer in women.  However, men can get it as well and it also puts them at risk for various genital, oropharynx and throat cancers.

Tb:  The only approved vaccination at this point is the BCG; others are out there but are still in the experimental stage.  You're right in that they are not as effective in adults, but it's something.  Besides, the South African government wouldn't let me work there until I had it... so it's not like I really had an option- get the shot and the job or don't get the shot and be out of a lot of money.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 4, 2011)

freebyrd said:


> i don't do vaccines is that going to be a problem in ems?
> i know that they try and bully you into getting a lot of vaccinations for your children by telling you that they won't be allowed in school etc..
> 
> 
> which is bullspit, you can opt out on religious grounds



Not a problem where I work. If an employee wants to decline it they just sign a refusal to recieve vaccine letter and thats it. Im pretty sure they cant opt out of annual TB screening though.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 4, 2011)

Around here, the only really required immunization is that for Hep B, and upon hiring, you may sign a declination of immunization form (statement), but you absolve the company, government, insurance co of any responsibility if you were to get the disease...


----------



## Smash (Jul 4, 2011)

freebyrd said:


> i don't do vaccines is that going to be a problem in ems?
> i know that they try and bully you into getting a lot of vaccinations for your children by telling you that they won't be allowed in school etc..
> 
> 
> which is bullspit, you can opt out on religious grounds



Just curious, why not?  Feel free not to reply, it's not really my business anyway, I'm just curious.


----------

